# Dragon of Icespire Peak: New Beginning for a great adventure!



## myticvhedd (Oct 25, 2020)

Game: D&D 5e (Pay to Play, $10 per session)
Group preferred: Online Roll20
Experience: Any
Location/Timezone: 6:30 Eastern pm, 5:30pm Central, 4:30pm mountain, 3:30pm pacific 
Availability: Recurring weekly game start Wednesdays, 10/28/20 at  6:30 Eastern pm, 5:30pm Central, 4:30pm mountain, 3:30pm pacific
Welcome to Everyone, Mystic Plaxmata, I will be your guide and chronicler of your harrowing adventure! We will begin with Dragon Icespire peak, a classic starting adventure that will bring you to from 1st to 6th level, perhaps more if we delve deeper into the model's extension packs. This is a fantastic adventure for anyone new to D&D and by the end you won't be parting way with your beloved characters. We will bring them to a new campaign setting to continue your epic adventure. Come grab some dice, have some fun and a few laughs along the way; As always may the dice ever fall in your favor my friends!
Now that we have gone over the Hype and got you blood rushing a bit, lets go over some of the basics of how the game shall be run, there won't be any shockers, if you a good player, please feel free to skip the point below:
1) Cursing is allowed at my table, however in moderation. Should you design a fowl mouthed character by all mean RP it up all you like, but keep it relatively clean so as to not make others uncomfortable.
2) Be respectful of the time people spend in the spotlight, please try and keep talking over one another to a minimum. Granted we are all getting to know one another and over time we will develop a tempo that will nearly cut this down to non-existence.
3) Mic check, mi mi mi MIC CHECK! Lets all face it at one time or another we've all been in a game and heard tons of background of another players Mic. This can and does diminish the fluidity of the game as well as player enjoyment. No one needs to hear you munching on cheetos between your round of combat!
4) This for the majority will run as rules as written, if you want to do something on the fly that kind of bends the rules but doesn't outright break them... Well let the RULE OF COOL Rule! Though it will be sparing, reserved for epic moments and not every session. I am fine with Rule lawyers, but once I made a call let it be and we can chat after the session as much as you like.
5) Be Cool and have FUN!!
What you can expect from me:
I am light-hearted, easy going and have a great sense of humor, I am here to have as much fun if not more than you guys! I really do strive to put you in that world, in that moment and help you fully realize in vivid description how cool and badass your character and your actions are. Conversely, actions do have consequences, so things can go real sideways if you murder hobo! This will of course vary with each person and each group I run, but I am for a 40% RP/60%Combat. I will by no means ever make you RP if you don't want to, but I do reward good RP and inventive thinking more than combat XP. I run a mix of XP and milestone system, that accounts for attendance. So if you miss a whole bunch of games you might be a level or two behind the rest of the party. Which is totally fine! Life happens, it is what it is, now for the nitty gritty:
I use a voice mod app to give each NPC their own sound, because I am not a voice actor! I am putting in a ton of effort to make this memorable, please have a good headset so you can take full advantage of my efforts. There is a choice to be made right off the bat... Standard array or point buy for stats (sorry no rolling).
This is pay to play $10/Session. For anyone interested in joining or have any question hit me up on discord:

This is pay to play, for anyone interested in joining or have any question hit me up on discord:
Plaxmanta#3382


----------

